# VW Golf R32 Ultimate Grey Vs Opti-Guard ( Opti-Coat Pro)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

Another Golf this is the last of the R32 from VW a real pity because I really liked this naturally aspirated high revving small six AWD :car:

The owner of this car was referred to me by the owner of the Aluminium MPS which I also Opti-Coated weeks ago , having seen the results of his friends car made him decide it was time for his 2007 Golf R32 for some TLC.

In four years it had only done 30.000km, I do that in one year with my Merc Van ! Before the owner came to my detailing workshop he fastidiously washed the car for me which I appreciated very much and I wasn't expecting this to happen .

I gave it another light wash and dry just to remove the very light dust which accumulated on the way to my workshop and then was on to the prep work .
Clay down of all surface areas including glass , then two IPA wipe downs at 70% where done to ensure that all previous wax was removed completely !

All areas were taped up and ready for paint correction my polish of choice was Scholl Concepts S 17+ with LC 6.5 Purple Wool Pad and refined with LC CCS white Polishing Pad 7.5 and Buff and Shine Green Heavy Polishing Hex-logic 7.5 " both were recessed buffing pads, which were good in terms of safety ( backing plate not exposed but recessed into the pad) .

Anyway enough of the short talk and on with the correction and Opti-Coat :buffer:

Notice how there are scratches on the bonnet which according to the owner were there the very first time he took delivery of the car.









These are several after shots I took with different camera settings 


















Here's a shot of the wiper arm before , notice how faded and spotty it was









And here it is again after polishing it by hand with S40 and MF Pad









Roof before









Roof after









Tail Lights before









Tail Lights after









LSP two coats to all surface areas









Including windows 









Theses are the results of three days work .














































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Mario,

look´s very good man:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi Mario

Another very good work mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ben-150 said:


> Hello Mario,
> 
> look´s very good man:thumb:


Hello Ben,

Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Hi Mario
> 
> Another very good work mate


Hi Mike ,

Thanks buddy, much appreciated mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job as always mate.


Thanks buddy , sorry for the late reply !

Too much going on this forum with the Bugatti Thread 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like that golf. You did great job, as always!


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

good job. Wish I hadnt got rid of my .:R now. :sob:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> I really like that golf. You did great job, as always!


Thanks Ziga,

I like this model as well it's a real pity VW got rid of the R32 Model :wall: they should have upgraded it with a turbo charger and AWD !

The perfect combination of technologies IMHO !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

nixon said:


> good job. Wish I hadnt got rid of my .:R now. :sob:


Thanks Nixon,

Yes, I know how you feel , this owner is thinking of keeping it for good and the way he looks after this car I wouldn't be surprised one bit that it will last him a good ten years or more .
That's the sort of guy he is !

Mario


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work as usual Mario!:thumb:

Hope you are ok.:wave:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work,great gloss


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you used opti coat on the windscreen before just wondering how clear it will look and if it will smear with the wipers


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work :thumb:

+1 for bringing back the V6


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work as usual Mario!:thumb:
> 
> Hope you are ok.:wave:


Hi John,

Thanks for your kind comments mate, I'm fine thank you !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice work,great gloss


Thanks mate , for your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nismo Pete said:


> Have you used opti coat on the windscreen before just wondering how clear it will look and if it will smear with the wipers


*Hi Pete,

Yes, I have used Opti-Coat on windscreens on all my Opti-Coat details !
It won't smear but it will wear off with time with the use of the wipers .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Minus8 said:


> Gorgeous work :thumb:
> 
> +1 for bringing back the V6


Thanks Minus8,

Much appreciated mate :wave:

Mario


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Hi Pete,
> 
> Yes, I have used Opti-Coat on windscreens on all my Opti-Coat details !
> It won't smear but it will wear off with time with the use of the wipers .
> ...


Thanks Mario will be trying it on the windscreen , have you any idea on how long it lasts as most products last around 3 month


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Luuuuuurvly buddy!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work on a great car, not that I`m biased lol


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love that colour - awesome job too!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nismo Pete said:


> Thanks Mario will be trying it on the windscreen , have you any idea on how long it lasts as most products last around 3 month


*
Hi Pete, not sure what the durability is time will tell .
All those clients that I have Opti-Coated there cars will let me know I am sure of that.

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Luuuuuurvly buddy!


*Thanks Jesse !

Always appreciate your kind comments Buddy !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Great work on a great car, not that I`m biased lol


Thanks ROMEYR32, of course you are Lol 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> Love that colour - awesome job too!


Yes, it is a great colour and Opti-Coat has enhanced it I think .

Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent as usual Mario!!
Nice gloss there......


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Audiquattro said:


> Excellent as usual Mario!!
> Nice gloss there......


Grazie Gianluca :thumb:

Mario


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good work nice car, love the wheels :thumb:

Always felt the chrome nose spoiled these, mind you the noise that emanates more than makes up for it!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

DW's Super Mario. 
Congratulations


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you explain what the point of the IPA wipedown is? If you are going to be machine polishing afterwards then any wax on the bodywork is going to be taken off anyway.

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Al Fresco said:


> Can you explain what the point of the IPA wipedown is? If you are going to be machine polishing afterwards then any wax on the bodywork is going to be taken off anyway.
> 
> regards
> 
> Al Fresco


*It's to clean the polishing oils off the paint so you have a squeaky clean surface so the LSP you apply ( last step product ) will bond better ! 

Mario*


----------



## SAABIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Mario

You say you originally put 2 coats of OC on the car. I thought OC couldn't be layered?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SAABIN said:


> Hey Mario
> 
> You say you originally put 2 coats of OC on the car. I thought OC couldn't be layered?


*Yes , you can, you just have to work quickly when applying multiple coats , that is you must apply the two coats of Opti-Coat within ten minutes !

That is apply one coat and remove , then apply second coat and remove !

Mario:*)


----------



## SAABIN (Nov 30, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Yes , you can, you just have to work quickly when applying multiple coats , that is you must apply the two coats of Opti-Coat within ten minutes !
> 
> That is apply one coat and remove , then apply second coat and remove !
> 
> Mario:*)


do you know if that applies to OC 2.0?

Have you used CQuartz mate? how would you rate it to OC or OG? I just bought OC 2.0 from Joel at ZAS, and I'm deciding whether to redo the car in CQ (still some left from original purchase) or OC.

Did you OC your wheels as well? if so, how do you find it.

Thanks mate!


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic finish Mario. I don't like the wheels, but that has nothing to do with your work.

Geeeeez, I wish I had you skills :buffer:. I'd have the best Mk v in Oz! :driver:

Maris


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Kotsos said:


> DW's Super Mario.
> Congratulations


*Thanks Kostos :thumb:

All I need now is the Super Cape :lol:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

SAABIN said:


> do you know if that applies to OC 2.0?
> 
> Have you used CQuartz mate? how would you rate it to OC or OG? I just bought OC 2.0 from Joel at ZAS, and I'm deciding whether to redo the car in CQ (still some left from original purchase) or OC.
> 
> ...


*No, the Opti-Coat 2.0 has more working time than the professional version called Opti-Guard so it shouldn't have the issues the professional version has.

However, it still must be removed and checked for high or low spots and must be removed well otherwise it will look dull.

I did OC the wheels and it takes a bit of skill to do them even if it looks easy it's not you can stuff up badly if you don't remove the product as per instructions .

So you see Opti-Coat2.0 is non infallible either .

I have not tried CQ but I do have a sample which I will try out soon , if I were you I would apply the OC2.0 I am sure you won't be disappointed mate !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> Fantastic finish Mario. I don't like the wheels, but that has nothing to do with your work.
> 
> Geeeeez, I wish I had you skills :buffer:. I'd have the best Mk v in Oz! :driver:
> 
> Maris


*Thanks Maris :thumb:

No, the wheels don't appeal to me either that's a matter of taste I guess !
You would if you would allow me to do my magic :lol::wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

minimatt1967 said:


> Good work nice car, love the wheels :thumb:
> 
> Always felt the chrome nose spoiled these, mind you the noise that emanates more than makes up for it!


*Thanks mate :thumb:

I 'm glad you like the wheels not many people do just a matter of tastes.
I quite like the chrome nose i think it adds a touch of class to it !

Agreed the noise is just sublime :driver:
Pity VW got rid of this engine :wall:

Mario*


----------

